# Thinning and cutting/shaving miniature horses mane.



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering how I can get my mini's mane to look good for show. Instead of pulling her mane for thinning, would it be easier to use one of those grooming knives?

Also, how far back do you cut the horses mane? I now on big horses you put their ear back and cut to the length of that, but I notice on most miniature show horses their mane is shaved way farther back than where their ear would end. So hard far back should I cut it? Thanks for your help. =)


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 1, 2012)

I personally dont thin manes often, only on Jazzy's mane but his mane doesnt look good anyway. There are pieces missing, well, lets just say it doesnt look great LOL. If you are REALLY determined to thin the mane out, I have one of these things.




For the bridle path, it depends on what your showing for (i think) for halter, they like a longer bridle path to show the neck. Its also common in driving horses since some of the driving horses are halter horses too. If you look at my gallery of Bentley, his bridle path is a bit too long, the clippers slipped a bit LOL. But, when you see (if you see) B's pics, he has a brown and white mane. How do i explain this, where the brown and the white meet on his coat is where i was supposed to cut his bridle path? Did that make sense!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 2, 2012)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> I personally dont thin manes often, only on Jazzy's mane but his mane doesnt look good anyway. There are pieces missing, well, lets just say it doesnt look great LOL. If you are REALLY determined to thin the mane out, I have one of these things.
> 
> View attachment 13003
> 
> ...


So is this good as far as shaviing down the neck goes?

http://s9.postimage....7lb/Eowyn_1.png


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2012)

I think with showing it depends on how the groomer wants the neck of the horse to show on how far back the bridle path is cut. Some are cut far back to show off color. Don't think there is a hard and fast rule about length of the bridle path.

There are lots of tricks for grooming a mane. You might do a search of the Forum, as there is everything from thinning to grooming products for the mane. That seems to be a major grooming topic for miniatures so there is lots of info.

I've had pretty good luck with undercutting, then a flat iron, with grooming gel or mousse. I prefer not to cut back too far, but one needs to do what one needs to do to enhance the horse for his appearance in the showring.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, that length looks good on her, but I would work on that whispy mane of hers )


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 3, 2012)

shalakominiatureshowhorses said:


> Yep, that length looks good on her, but I would work on that whispy mane of hers )


Yeah, thats what I was wondering about--how to get rid of those short hairs sticking up....do you have an idea?


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

as a licensed hair dresser I played a lot with one of my stallions manes as his can be curly and doesnt grow worth a poop! it was rough to touch as well. The best thing i've found for him in this case was Healthy Sexy conditioner. Its a human product and I mixed 2 tbsps to a large squirt bottle ( like a show sheen bottle or fly spray bottle) His mane wasnt dry feeling or brittle! He had tons of shine and it felt so soft! I washed his mane and tail with the shampoo and conditioner super well and the rest of him with regular horse shampoo. be sure to rinse super well as the shampoo can suds up well. it doesnt take much at all. I dont rinse the conditioner when I spray it on. Its diluted enough not to cause issues. I dont spray his tail bone or into the roots of his mane. Just the middle to end of it. Hope this helps as it did me!


----------



## Jetiki (Dec 3, 2012)

You have to let those short ones grow, that is the trouble with thinning shears and the like those darn hairs. I typically just shave both sides of the mane to get it to lay the way I want. I have never flat ironed a mane before but that is a fabulous idea.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Dec 3, 2012)

You have to let those little hairs grow out. If you wanted to, you could shave the side of the mane, you know, to cut the hairs away. If you thin the mane your pretty much cutting it, so if you really dont want to have those little bits of mane flying around i wouldnt thin it out, but thats just my opinion. I wonder what would happen if i curled my horses hair! LOL probably not a good idea!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 4, 2012)

If you wash the mane and put a hood on her while the mane is damp it will lay it down a lot. Then thin the mane out (I never undercut as I hate the "look" and it is awful to grow out in winter!) do all the preparation, thinning (however you decide to do it) and shortening and laying _before_ you take the bridle path back any further as the length and depth of the mane will affect how much you need to trim off and the end "look" of the horse. It is amazing the difference you can attain just by flattening the mane out....


----------



## Diamondinmypocket (Dec 4, 2012)

A good rule to try to follow is keep his grooming maintained on a regular schedule. My friend who is hunter jumper has a daily routine. And her horses manes are pulled on a regular as needed basis. Grooming everyday keeps you and your horse in tune during the off season, and when its time to show you have a lot less work to get the horse ready. I love the natural beauty of a healthy horse. Some people pay big bucks to feed and primp, when all is really needed is a good diet and daily grooming to keep the coat and hair looking great. And I would rather shine with pride if I won a halter class with hard work and didn't break the bank, than knowing I didn't buy the look because I just wanted to win.

I am not a big mini operation. I do not have a lush bank account. And I do this for my private happiness.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your good answers =)


----------



## ruffian (Dec 5, 2012)

Your mare has a pretty head and throatlatch, and IMO deserves to be showcased. With the pretty headed horses, I take more mane off. My rule of thumb is to take a line straight up from the top of the chest to the mane, and trim to there. One way to try is to have someone hold the horses, and stand on the non--mane side, and experiment by taking small sections and putting them on their side. Then you can stand back and see what looks the best.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks ruffian! I will do that and thank you for the compliment on my mini =)


----------

